# T4i a good backup?



## minicoop1985 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hey guys. Since I had to send my 7D in, I'm looking for a good backup body on a budget. I was wondering if a T4i would seem to fit the bill, as I'm going to do portraits, weddings, products, and commercial stuff. Thoughts/opinions? Thanks, everyone.


----------



## KmH (Nov 7, 2014)

Pretty much any camera will work as a backup.
But, it helps a great deal if your backup has at the least the same controls layout as your primary camera.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 7, 2014)

If I would do the work you listed I would go only with full frame for my main shooter, for second shooter the T4i can do the trick.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 7, 2014)

It does have similar (not exactly the same) controls, just no joystick. And I rarely shoot where I need to adjust BOTH shutter and aperture on the fly. Goodguy, if I had the money, believe me, I'd have me a nice 5D mk II. Thanks for the advice, guys.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 8, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> It does have similar (not exactly the same) controls, just no joystick. And I rarely shoot where I need to adjust BOTH shutter and aperture on the fly. Goodguy, if I had the money, believe me, I'd have me a nice 5D mk II. Thanks for the advice, guys.


I would rather have the 6D then the 5D II but thats me.

Good luck


----------



## minicoop1985 (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm auditioning the T4i as a backup for a few days. STILL waiting on the money to come in (grrrrr long story) for it, but so far I like it and think I've made up my mind.


----------

